# Show us ya Adders.



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

Please post pictures of your adders.
I don't own any but I find them fascinating.
Not too bad for girl who gets nausea and cold sweats from being around most other types of vens....
*baby steps...baby steps.*:lol:

I look forward to seeing your beautiful animals.

Cheers,
~A.


----------



## beeman (Jul 11, 2011)

one smiley little fella


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

beeman said:


> one smiley little fella



WOW, Beeman!

He is just beautiful!

Can I ask what sort he is?


----------



## beeman (Jul 11, 2011)

Albino northern


----------



## Smithers (Jul 11, 2011)

Geez that's a good looking snake Beeman


----------



## Erebos (Jul 11, 2011)

beeman said:


> one smiley little fella


 
That's a great picture.


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 11, 2011)

There are 4 of my adders. Sorry for pic quality, they were taken on my iPhone.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

They are so pretty, Jay!


Thank you for sharing!


----------



## blakehose (Jul 11, 2011)

beeman said:


> one smiley little fella



What a way to start the thread! Here's one I had a while back


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

nice one beeman 
and Jay are they all the same line?


----------



## beeman (Jul 11, 2011)

one of the first ones mates


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

beeman said:


> one of the first ones mates



*drools*

Do you still breed these, Beeman?


----------



## beeman (Jul 11, 2011)

Akwendi said:


> *drools*
> 
> Do you still breed these, Beeman?



never bred them as they were too young, might have a go this summer.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

beeman said:


> never bred them as they were too young, might have a go this summer.



Damn, damn, damn!

Hhahahaha.....I had to ask!


----------



## beeman (Jul 11, 2011)

A really bad pic of some really nice Dajarra's, My photograpy skills are worse than bad LOL


----------



## SYNeR (Jul 11, 2011)

If I wasn't so scared of venomous snakes (and had a lot more experience), I'd get one. So beautiful.


----------



## RoryBreaker (Jul 11, 2011)

Here's a couple











Cheers


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

That darker one is a cracker, Roy!

Beautiful bold coloration.


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## SamNabz (Jul 11, 2011)

Haha Rory, love the measuring method mate 

Very nice adders every one.


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

Nice ones Farma.....that dark red one is my fav. out of those pictures.


----------



## CHEWY (Jul 11, 2011)

Not mine but I am baby sitting at the moment so I had a chance to take some pics.
I posted this a few days ago. This snake is only a month old and 12cm long


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 11, 2011)

Common where are all the black headed pilbara's at?


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

Mr.Boyd said:


> Common where are all the black headed pilbara's at?



Like these?
Pilbara Death Adder

Stunners aren't they!


----------



## gozz (Jul 11, 2011)

Here is a few of mine i have posted these before cheers
i will take some more up to date pics of the wellsi young soon......


----------



## blakehose (Jul 11, 2011)

I would do very crude things for a pair of wellsi....


----------



## slither (Jul 11, 2011)

*some of mine*


----------



## lgotje (Jul 11, 2011)

love adders there my fave elapids i want some sooo bad


----------



## Pike01 (Jul 11, 2011)

Not many grey adders, heres one.




And a brown


----------



## Mr.James (Jul 11, 2011)

gozz said:


> Here is a few of mine i have posted these before cheers
> i will take some more up to date pics of the wellsi young soon......



 The black headed adders are the best lookers in my opinion. One day soon I will have one!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 11, 2011)




----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

nice one adam 
you got a pair or het to go with it?


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 11, 2011)

Farma said:


> nice one adam
> you got a pair or het to go with it?



I have a male floating around somewhere.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 11, 2011)

Awesome pictures, everyone!  You can never get sick of looking at Death Adders!  I really must get around to taking some more pictures of mine, I've been so slack with the camera over the last year or two.

They all have pink eyes, but the albinoes vary so much! These are from this year, feeding well now. I'm thrilled with what has come out this season!






...and a couple of other pictures 










It's great to see some of last year's babies looking a fair bit bigger


----------



## getarealdog (Jul 11, 2011)

Sdaji-SPEECHLESS!!!


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 11, 2011)

*happy dancin' , HAPPY DANCIN'

I was hoping you'd post some pictures Sdaji!

Awesome albino's.


----------



## jamgo (Jul 11, 2011)

*Some younger ones*


----------



## SouthSydney (Jul 11, 2011)

Where's the pics of the Terminator Jampa?


----------



## Guest (Jul 11, 2011)

come on jamgo quit holding out on us 
I know you got more than that

i might add these ones i posted are Jamgo's











and the diamond back


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 11, 2011)

Farma said:


> nice one beeman
> and Jay are they all the same line?



The first one if a female northern adder. Group pic is left - female het albino. middle - female northern. right - albino male.

The het and albino are form Sdaji. The normal northerns are from Dan Gilbertson.


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 12, 2011)

This thread got me off my bum and on to the camera  Pictures of some I kept from last season 







I chose this boy because of my initial holdbacks he was the palest. I'm planning to breed him with my pale girl this coming season (I think Baz/Sssssssssssnakeman posted a picture of her a few months ago).






I chose this girl because she was such a rich red. She wasn't a particularly dark baby, but she turned out the darkest of everything I held back. It's very difficult to catch the colours with a camera, but when you put her side by side with the others she looks very different. In comparison, the boy above looks pale yellow (more than you can tell from pictures!).






I didn't manage to get a picture of the most orange of my holdbacks... hopefully I'll get the camera going again soon. That one looks completely different again from the two above, sort of like this one (which is a close up of the one eating earlier in this thread, which is the mother)






Oh, and check this one out! I could hardly believe it when I saw it! This girl was in a litter from albino x albino and all the others were much lighter, as you'd expect. This one almost looked as dark as a regular baby! Well, when I actually put it next to hets you could she was heaps lighter :lol: I had to check the eyes to make sure she was actually albino. I'm really interested to see how she turns out, so I'll probably keep this one. She has had her first slough now and looks much much lighter. The darkest baby I'd produced before this season turned out the lightest of everything I've kept so far, so I'm curious to see if this baby grows into a similar cream-coloured adult or does something different. Still very early days and lots to learn with these things!


----------



## No-two (Jul 12, 2011)

That second on in the last post is fantastic Sdaji, a very very pretty albino.


----------



## gold&black... (Jul 12, 2011)

Sdaji said:


> Awesome pictures, everyone!  You can never get sick of looking at Death Adders!  I really must get around to taking some more pictures of mine, I've been so slack with the camera over the last year or two.
> 
> They all have pink eyes, but the albinoes vary so much! These are from this year, feeding well now. I'm thrilled with what has come out this season!



Some fantastic variations in color there Sdaji, really wish I could have some....Cheers

G/B...


----------



## gozz (Jul 12, 2011)

heres a few wellsi i bred this season cheers


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 12, 2011)

16, 22 and 27 have me seriously drooling!

Well done, Gozz!


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 12, 2011)

Has anyone done a submission for wells in vic??


----------



## Royziee (Jul 12, 2011)

Why is it that they always sit with their necks "S"ed. Is it because they naturally hide that way ready to strike?

Definitely one of my favorite snakes of all time


----------



## gozz (Jul 12, 2011)

Some purrhus pups........


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 12, 2011)

theyre all soo good looking!

sooo, whose working on the 'vemon free morph', jks,...!!


----------



## gozz (Jul 12, 2011)

Now a few of the Albinos first 2 are female and last 2 males.............


----------



## woody101 (Jul 12, 2011)

nice pics gozz i no nothing about adders but is that second female gravid? she looks huge


----------



## deebo (Jul 12, 2011)

some nice like critters everyone.....they remind me of big fat slugs! =)


----------



## gozz (Jul 12, 2011)

Woody wrong time of the year to be gravid ,she is just saying ''please leave me alone '' they tend to flattern out to make em look bigger......


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 14, 2011)

gozz said:


> Woody wrong time of the year to be gravid ,she is just saying ''please leave me alone '' they tend to flattern out to make em look bigger......



Possibly a silly question, Gozz but do you "free handle" your adders or do you use hooks?


----------



## gozz (Jul 14, 2011)

I dont free handle adders, you dont want to get nailed by a pyrrhus thats for sure......
cheers


----------



## -Katana- (Jul 14, 2011)

I was wondering if the different species of Australian death adders have different levels of toxicity or are they all the same?


----------



## Sdaji (Jul 15, 2011)

They do vary in toxicity. Some are more potent and the composition varies too. Effectively though they're all reasonably similar and all will **** you up!


----------



## gozz (Jul 16, 2011)

heres a couple of the male breeders


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

this one is a burn! 
I had to use the iron and a ruler to get the line that strait


----------



## junglepython2 (Jul 16, 2011)

Farma said:


> this one is a burn!
> I had to use the iron and a ruler to get the line that strait



Nice work! Do you have to anaesthetise before trying that or just pin them down?


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2011)

I just taped it to the ironing board with duck tape!
theres nothing duck tape cant do!


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 16, 2011)

I really hope Victoria adds these to our licence!!!!


----------



## meatman (Jul 16, 2011)

Saw this one crossing track at Daly Waters, NT 2 nights ago

Cheers Justin


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jul 16, 2011)

Those death adders...sooooo tempting, but then again soooooooooooo lethal. Not sure if I want one in my collection, they are irresistible and cute but at the same time their fangs are so...well, you know.


----------



## BARRAMUNDI (Jul 17, 2011)

Hey Farma

Have you had any luck at all breeding scaless, either 
het to het 
scaless to het
scaless to sclaless
scaless to normal

I have been trying to get some for a few months now but nobody has any available. Is Eric still breeding them??????


----------



## Gusbus (Jul 17, 2011)

very nice animals


----------



## Snake Catcher Victoria (Jul 17, 2011)

[video=youtube;t7gRKawZED4]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t7gRKawZED4[/video]
Couple of babies


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jul 17, 2011)

Awesome video. Love that attitude


----------



## Jay84 (Jul 18, 2011)

Jay84 said:


> I really hope Victoria adds these to our licence!!!!



Thats in reference to the Welsii, not the scaleless lol


----------



## benjamind2010 (Jul 18, 2011)

I must say adders are very pretty snakes, it's just that they're very deadly too


----------



## Chris1 (Jul 18, 2011)

i absolutely love the tail wriggling in the feeding vid!!


----------



## gozz (Jul 18, 2011)

I would love a pair of scaleless.......benjamind2010 handled correctly they are the safest of animals.
they have a lovely nature about them i think


----------



## Woomar (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## cadwallader (Aug 3, 2011)

That last photo is amazing his colour is sooo bright  love it


----------

